# Dynashift problems



## Tim Ratz (Apr 28, 2014)

My 8150 mf 4 power shift gears don't work properly it only uses 1 and 4 skips 2-3. Any suggestions what the problem may be.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Standard answer on MF's of that age, check for rotted wiring at solenoids and under cab. The dyna shift is pretty basic, 2 solenoids if I recall correctly operated in different combos, if one is gone you end up with only 2 speeds working.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Computor,or the shifter it self.Hopefully just the shift lever its electronic.Is the shifter sloppy?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Usually if it flat out won't use 2 speeds its in the power wiring to the solenoids. The dyna shift can be shifted with switches if need be to bypass computer but the solenoid wouldn't be pulsed so its always a hard shift.

Coil might be bad on solenoid too, can swap to test.


----------

